# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ١٢١٩٥ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية جنح النقض-جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٢ ما يجوز الطعن فيه من الأحكام

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٢١٩٥ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية

جنح النقض - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٢

العنوان : نقض " ما يجوز الطعن فيه من الأحكام " .

الموجز : النظر في شكل الطعن. يكون بعد الفصل في جوازه. وجوب حضور المتهم بشخصه أمام محكمة أول درجة في الجنـح التي يوجب القانون تنفيذ الحكم الصادر فيها بالحبس فور صدوره وأمام محكمة ثاني درجة في كل جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس. حد وأساس ذلك ؟ كون الجريمة المسندة للطاعـن من الجـنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى العقوبتين. يوجب حضور المتهم بشخصه أمام محكمة ثاني درجة. حضوره بوكيل عنه. يجعل الحكم الصادر قبله غيابياً. صيرورة الحكم نهائياً. يتوقف على الإعلان به. إعلانه للمحكوم عليه ومرور المدة المقررة قانوناً. أثره : جواز الطعن بالنقض. أساس ذلك ؟

القاعدة : النظر في شكل الطعـن إنما يكون بعد الفصل في جوازه. لمَّا كان ذلك، وكانت الدعوى الجنائية قد رُفعت ضد الطاعن بوصف أنه بتاريخ.... بدائرة قسم.... عرض للبيع منتجات هي عبارة عن أقلام خاصة بشركة ".... " للأدوات الكتابية عليها علامة تجارية مُقلَّـدة مع علمه بذلك، وطلبت النيابة العامة عقابه بالمواد ٦٣، ٦٤، ٦٥، ١١٣ بند د / ٣ - ٤ من القانون رقم ٨٢ لسنة ٢٠٠٢، وقضت محكمة أول درجة حضورياً بتغريم المتهم.... مبلغ عشرين ألف جنيهـاً ومصادرة المضبوطات وإلزامه بأن يؤدي للمدعي بالحق المدني مبلغاً وقدره عشرة آلاف جنيهـاً على سبيل التعويض المدني المؤقت وألزمته بمصاريف الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية ومبلغ خمسة وسبعين جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة، ثمَّ استأنف المتهم كما استأنفت النيابة العامة هذا الحكم، ومحكمة ثاني درجة قضت حضورياً بقبـول استئناف المتهم والنيابة العامة شكلاً وفي الموضوع برفضهما وتأييد الحكم الـمستأنف وألـزمت المتهم بالمصاريف الجنائية ومبلغ مائة جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة. 

لمَّا كان ذلك، وكان يبين من مطالعة محضر جلسة المحاكمة الاستئنافية ومدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أنَّ الطاعن لم يحضر جلسة المحاكمة بشخصه - وإن حضر بوكيل عنه ترافع وأبدى طلباته - ولمَّا كانت الفقرة الأولى من المادة ٢٣٧ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائيـة المعدل والمستبدلة بالقانون رقم ١٤٥ لسه ۲٠٠٦ تنص على أنه : ( يجب على المتهم في جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس الذي يوجب القانون تنفيـذه فور صدور الحكم به أن يحضر بنفسه، وإذا لم يكن للمتهم الحاضر في جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس وجوبـاً محامٍ، وجب على المحكمة أن تندب له محامياً للدفاع عنه )، فقد دلَّت بذلك صراحةً وعلى ما أفصحت عنه المذكرة الإيضاحية لهذه المادة على ضرورة حضور المتهم بنفسه أمام محكمة أول درجة في الجنـح التي يوجب القانون تنفيذ الحكم الصادر فيها بالحبس فور صدوره، أي لا يُقبل فيها الكفالة لحالة النفاذ الوجوبي المنصوص عليها في المادة ٤٦٣ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وما عسى أن ينص عليه في القوانين المكملة لقانون العقوبات، أما بالنسبة لمحكمة ثاني درجة فإنه يجب حضور المتهم بنفسه في كل جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس باعتبار أنَّ جميع الأحكام الصادرة بالحبس من محكمة ثاني درجة واجبة التنفيذ فوراً بطبيعتها، إلا إذا نصَّ القانون على جواز التوكيل فيها أمامها كما هو الحال في الفقـرة الرابعة من المادة ٦٣ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، وكما لو كانت عقوبة الحبس الـمقضي بها من محكمة أول درجة مع إيقاف التنفيذ أو كانت قد قضي فيها بالغرامة وكان المتهم وحده هو المستأنف. 

لمَّا كان ذلك، وكانت الجريمة المسندة للطاعـن من الجـنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى العقوبتين طبقاً لنص المادة ١١٣ من القانون رقم ٨٢ لسنة ٢٠٠٢، ومن ثمَّ كان يتعين حضور المتهم بشخصه أمام محكمة ثاني درجة، ولا يقدح في ذلك أن تكون عقوبة الحبس تخييرية للمحكمة، ذلك أنَّ من حق المحكمة الاستئنافية وقد تصدت للدعوى الجنائية بناءً على استئناف النيابة العامة أن تقضي بعقوبة الحبس، ومتى صدر الحكم بالحبس فإنَّ القانون يوجب تنفيذه فور صدوره، ولمَّا كان المتهم قد حضر الجلسة الاستئنافية بوكيل عنه ولم يحضر بنفسه فإنَّ الحكم لا يكون حضـوريـاً في تلك الدعوى لأنَّ مهمة الوكيل في هذه الحالة ليست المرافعة وإنما تقديم العـذر لعدم حضور المتهم بنفسه لتبرير غيابه، ومن ثمَّ يكون الحكم غيابياً لأنَّ العبرة هي بحقيقة الواقع، ويتوقف صيرورة الحكم نهائياً على إعلان المتهم به، فإذا تمَّ الإعلان بالطريق الذي رسمه القانون وفاتت المواعيد المقررة للمعارضة فيه صار نهائياً وإلا فلا يجوز الطعن فيه بطريق النقض لأنَّ باب المعارضة الاستئنافية فيه لا يزال مفتوحـاً. 

لمَّا كان ذلك، وكانت المادة ۳۹۸ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تنص على أنَّه : ( تُقبل المعارضة في الأحكام الغيـابيـة الصادرة في الجنح المعاقب عليها بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية، وذلك من المتهم والمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية في خلال العشرة أيام التالية لإعلانه بالحكم الغيابي خلاف ميعاد المسافة.... ومع ذلك إذا كان إعـلان الحكم لم يحصل لشخص المتهم فإنَّ ميعاد المعارضة بالنسبة إليه فيما يختص بالعقوبة المحكوم بهـا يبدأ مـن يـوم علمـه بحـصول الإعلان وإلا كانت المعارضة جائزة حتى تسقط الدعوى بمضيّ المدة )، فإنَّ المستفاد من هذا النص أنَّه إذا حصل الإعلان لشخص المحكوم عليه فإنَّ هذا يعد قرينة قاطعة على علمه بصدور الحكم الغيابي وينتهي حقه في المعارضة بمرور عشرة أيام من تاريخ الإعلان بالحكم خلاف مواعيد المسافة إن وُجدت. لمَّا كان ذلك، وكان الثابت من مطالعة الإعلان بالصيـغة التنفيذية للحكم المطعون فيه والمرفقة بأوراق الطعن أنَّ الطاعن أُعلـن قانوناً وقام بسداد الغرامة المقضي عليه بها بموجب القسيمة رقم.... بتاريخ ١٤ / ٢ / ٢٠١٩ ومن ثمَّ يبدأ ميعاد العشرة أيام من هذا التاريخ وينتهي في ٢٨ / ٢ / ٢٠١٩ وبفـوات تلك المدة يصيـر الحكم نهـائيـاً، ولمَّا كان الطاعن قد قرر بالطعن بالنقض في هذا الحكم بتاريخ ٦ / ٣ / ٢٠١٩ ومن ثمَّ يكون الطعن بطريق النقض جائزاً لصيرورة الحكم المطعون فيه نهائياً بفوات ميعاد المعارضة الاستئنافية بعد الإعلان به قانوناً.

الحكم

باسم الشعب

محكمة النقض

دائرة الأربعاء ( هـ ) الجنائية

الطعن رقم ١٢١٩٥ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية

جلسة الأربعاء الموافق ٢٢ من سبتمبر سنة ٢٠٢١

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــ
برئاسة السيد القاضي / هانى مصطفى كمال نائب رئيس المحكمة

وعضوية السادة القضاة / إبراهيم عبد الله وعبد النبى عز الرجال، سامح أبو باشا ومحمد عبد الله الجندى نواب رئيس المحكمة

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــ

الوقائـــــع

اتهمت النيابة العامة الـطاعن بأنه :

ـــ عرض للبيع منتجات هي [ أقلام خاصة بشركة .... للأدوات الكتابية ] عليها علامات تجارية مقلَّـدة مع علمه بذلك.

وطلبت النيابة العامة عقابه بالمواد ٦٣، ٦٤، ٦٥، ١١٣/ د بند ٤ فقرة [ ٣، ٤ ] من القانون رقم ٨٢ لسنة ٢٠٠٢.

 وادَّعت الشركة المجني عليها [ مدنياً ] قِـبل المتهم بمبلغ عشرة آلاف وواحد جنيهاً على سبيل التعويض المدني المؤقت.

ومحكمة الجنح الاقتصادية قضت، حضورياً بتوكيل، في .... سنة ٢٠١٨، بتوكيل بتغريم المتهم / .... مبلغ قدره عشرين ألف جنيهاً ومصادرة المضبوطات، وإلزامه بأن يؤدي للمدعي بالحق المدني مبلغ قدره عشرة آلاف جنيهاً على سبيل التعويض المدني وألزمته بمصاريف الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية وخمسة وسبعون جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.

فاستأنف [ المحكوم عليه والنيابة العامة ] القضاء سالف الذكر، وقُـيد استئنافهما برقم .... لسنة ٢٠١٨ جنح مستأنف .... الاقتصادية.

ومحكمة .... الاقتصادية - بهيئة استئنافية - قضت، حضورياً، في .... سنة ٢٠١٩، أولاً : بقبول استئناف المتهم والنيابة العامة شكلا، ثانياً : وفي موضوع استئناف المتهم والنيابة العامة برفضه وتأييد الحكم المستأنف، وألزمت المستأنف بالمصاريف الجنائية ومبلغ مائة جنيهاً أتعاب المحاماة.

فـطعن الأستاذ / .... [ الـمحامى ] في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض - بصفته وكيلاً عن المحكوم عليه– في ٦ من مـارس سنـة ٢٠١٩م.

وبذات التاريخ أودعت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن عن الطاعن موقعٌ عليها ذات المحامى المقرر بالطعن.

ودائرة طعون نقض الجنح قررت في .... سنة ٢٠٢٠ بعدم اختصاص المحكمة نوعياً بنظر الطعن.

وبجلسة اليوم سُمعت المرافعة على ما هو مُبيَّـن بمحضر الجلسة.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــ

المحكمـــة

حيث أنَّه من المقرر أنَّ النظر في شكل الطعـن إنما يكون بعد الفصل في جوازه. لمَّا كان ذلك، وكانت الدعوى الجنائية قد رُفعت ضد الطاعن بوصف أنه بتاريخ .... ٢٠١٧ بدائرة قسم .... - محافظة .... - عرض للبيع منتجات هي عبارة عن أقلام خاصة بشركة " .... " للأدوات الكتابية عليها علامة تجارية مُقلَّـدة مع علمه بذلك، وطلبت النيابة العامة عقابه بالمواد ٦٣، ٦٤، ٦٥، ١١٣/ د / ٣، ٤ من القانون رقم ٨٢ لسنة ٢٠٠٢م، وقضت محكمة أول درجة حضورياً بتغريم المتهم / .... مبلغ عشرين ألف جنيهـاً ومصادرة المضبوطات وإلزامه بأن يؤدي للمدعى بالحق المدني مبلغ وقدره عشرة آلاف جنيهـاً على سبيل التعويض المدنى المؤقت وألزمته بمصاريف الدعويين الجنائية والمدنية ومبلغ خمسة وسبعين جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة، ثمَّ استأنف المتهم كما استأنفت النيابة العامة هذا الحكم، ومحكمة ثاني درجة قصت حضورياً بقبـول استئناف المتهم والنيابة العامة شكلاً وفي الموضوع برفضهما وتأييد الحكم الـمستأنف وألـزمت المتهم بالمصاريف الجنائية ومبلغ مائة جنيهاً مقابل أتعاب المحاماة. لمَّا كان ذلك، وكان بين من مطالعة محضر جلسة المحاكمة الاستئنافية ومدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أنَّ الطاعن لم يحضر جلسة المحاكمة بشخصه وإن حضر بوكيل عنه ترافع وأبدى طلباته، 

ولمَّا كانت المادة ٢٣٧ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائيـة المعدل والمستبدلة بالقانون رقم ١٤٥ لسه ۲٠٠٦ تنص على أنه " يجب على المتهم في جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس الذي يوجب القانون تنفيـذه فور صدور الحكم أن يحضر بنفسه، وإذا لم يكن للمتهم الحاضر في جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس وجوبـاً محامٍ، وجب على المحكمة أن تندب له محامياً للدفاع عنه...... "، فقد دلَّت بذلك صراحةً وعلى ما أفصحت عنه المذكرة الإيضاحية لهذه المادة على ضرورة حضور المتهم بنفسه أمام محكمة أول درجة في الجنـح التي يوجب القانون تنفيذ الحكم الصادر فيها بالحبس فور صدوره أي لا يُقبل فيها الكفالة لحالة النفاذ الوجوبي المنصوص عليها في المادة ٤٦٣ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية وما عسى أن ينص عليه في القوانين المكملة لقانون العقوبات، أما بالنسبة لمحكمة ثاني درجة فإنه يجب حضور المتهم بنفسه في كل جنحة معاقب عليها بالحبس باعتبار أنَّ جميع الأحكام الصادرة بالحبس من محكمة ثانى درجة واجبة التنفيذ فوراً بطبيعتها، إلا إذا نصَّ القانون على جواز التوكيل فيها أمامها كما هو الحال في الفقـرة الرابعة من المادة ٦٣ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، وكما لو كانت عقوبة الحبس الـمقضى بها من محكمة أول درجة مع إيقاف التنفيذ أو كانت قد قضى فيها بالغرامة وكان المتهم وحده هو المستأنف. 

لمَّا كان ذلك، وكانت الجريمة المسندة للطاعـن من الجـنح المعاقب عليها بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى العقوبتين طبقاً لنص المادة ١١٣ من القانون رقم ٨٢ لسنة ٢٠٠٢، ومن ثمَّ، كان يتعين حضور المتهم بشخصه أمام محكمة ثاني درجة، ولا يقدح في ذلك أن تكون عقوبة الحبس تخييرية للمحكمة، ذلك أنَّ من حق المحكمة الاستئنافية وقد تصدت للدعوى الجنائية بناءً على استئناف النيابة العامة أن تقضى بعقوبة الحبس، ومتى صدر الحكم بالحبس فإنَّ القانون يوجب تنفيذه فور صدوره، ولمَّا كان المتهم قد حضر الجلسة الاستئنافية بوكيل عنه ولم يحضر بنفسه فإنَّ الحكم لا يكون حضـوريـاً في تلك الدعوى لأنَّ مهمة الوكيل في هذه الحالة ليست المرافعة وإنما تقديم العـذر لعدم حضور المتهم بنفسه لتبرير غيابه، ومن ثمَّ، يكون الحكم غيابياً لأنَّ العبرة هي بحقيقة الواقع ويتوقف صيرورة الحكم نهائياً على إعلان المتهم به، فإذا تمَّ الإعلان بالطريق الذي رسمه القانون وفاتت المواعيد المقررة للمعارضة فيه صار نهائياً وإلا فلا يجوز الطعن فيه بطريق النقض لأنَّ باب المعارضة الاستئنافية فيه لا يزال مفتوحـاً.

 لمَّا كان ذلك، وكانت المادة ۳۹۸ من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية تنص على أنَّه : " تُقبل المعارضة في الأحكام الغيـابيـة الصادرة في مواد الجنح وذلك من المتهم والمسئول عن الحقوق المدنية في خلال العشرة أيام التالية لإعلانه بالحكم الغيابي خلاف مواعيد المسافة ....... واذا كان الإعـلان لم يحصل لشخص المتهم فإنَّ ميعاد المعارضة بالنسبة إليه فيما يختص بالعقوبة المحكوم بهـا يبدأ مـن يـوم علمـه بحـصول الإعلان وإلا كانت المعارضة جائزة حتى تسقط الدعوى بمضيّ المدة "، فإنَّ المستفاد من هذا النص أنَّه إذا حصل الإعلان لشخص المحكوم عليه فإنَّ هذا يعد قرينة قاطعة على علمه بصدور الحكم الغيابي وينتهي حقه في المعارضة بمرور عشرة أيام من تاريخ الإعلان بالحكم خلاف مواعيد المسافة إن وُجدت. 

لمَّا كان ذلك، وكان الثابت من مطالعة الإعلان بالصيـغة التنفيذية للحكم المطعون فيه والمرفقة بأوراق الطعن أنَّ الطاعن أُعلـن قانوناً وقام بسداد الغرامة المقضي عليه بها بموجب القسيمة رقم .... بتاريخ ١٤/٢/٢٠١٩ ومن ثمَّ يبدأ ميعاد العشرة أيام من هذا التاريخ وينتهي في ٢٨/٢/٢٠١٩ وبفـوات تلك المدة يصيـر الحكم نهـائيـاً، ولمَّا كان الطاعن قد قرر بالطعن بالنقض في هذا الحكم بتاريخ ٦/ ٣/ ٢٠١٩ ومن ثمَّ يكون الطعن بطريق النقض جائزاً لصيرورة الحكم المطعون فيه نهائياً بفوات ميعاد المعارضة الاستئنافية بعد الإعلان به قانوناً.

حيث إنَّ الطعن قد استوفي الشكل المقرر في القانون.

وحيث ينعى الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه، أنَّـه إذ دانه بجريمة عرض منتجات للبيع تحمل علامات تجارية مقلَّدة مع علمه بذلك، قد شابه القصور في التسبيب، والفساد في الاستدلال، والإخلال بحق الدفاع، ذلك أنَّ الطاعن تمسك بانتفـاء علمه بتقليد العلامة التجارية وأنه مجرد عارض حسن النية إلا أنَّ الحكم اطرح دفاعه بما لا يسـوغ ملتفتـاً عن المستندات المقدمة المؤيدة لدفاعـه، كما التفت الحكم عن دفـاع الطاعن القائم على انتفـاء الركن المادي للجريمة المؤثمة بالقرار رقم ١١٣ لسنة ١٩٩٤ في حقه، وقضى الحكم المطعون فيه بإلـزام الطاعن بالتعويض المدنى المؤقت رغم عدم توافر الخطأ في جانبه، ذلك ممَّا يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه.

وحيث إنَّ الحكم المطعون فيه قد بيَّـن واقعة الـدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التي دان الطاعن بها وأورد على ثبوتها في حقِّهـا أدلَّة سائـغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتَّبه الحكم عليها. لمَّا كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أنَّ القول بتوافر علم المتهم بالتقليد هو من اختصاص محكمة الموضوع تستـقل به وتستخلصه من الوقائع والعناصر المطروحة عليها، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد استظهر علم الطاعن بتقليد المنتجات المضبوطة في قوله : " ولا يقدح في ذلك ما جاء به وكيل المتهم من دفوع مصحوبة بالمستندات التي تدل على أنَّ المتهم قام بشراء تلك الأقلام من شركة أخرى وهو حسن النية ولا يعلم كون تلك الأقلام تحمل علامة تجارية مقلَّدة حيث أن مرد تلك المستندات وما سيق من دفوع هو ما قدمه وكيل المدعى بالحق المدني بحافظة مستنداته بأن الشركة المنسوب إليها فواتير الشراء المقدمة من المتهم أنَّ تلك الشركة نشاطها ليس تجارة أدوات كتابية حسبما قدمه المتهم للمحكمة........"، وكان ما أورده الحكم فيما تقدم يعد كافياً وسائغاً على توافر ركن العلم لدى الطاعن بأنَّ المنتجات المضبوطة تحمل علامة تجارية مقلدة، كما أنَّ الحكم رد على المستندات المقدمة من الطاعن تأييداً لدفاعـه في هذا الشأن خلافاً لما يزعمه بأسباب طعنه موضحاً أنَّ الشركة المنسوب لها تلك الفواتير المقدمة من الطاعن نشاطها يختلف عن نشاط تجارة الأدوات الكتابية وهو ما يدحض دفاعه في هذا الشأن، ومن ثمَّ، يضحى ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الخصوص لا محل له. 

لمَّا كان ذلك، وكان البين من مدونات الحكم المطعون فيه أنه دان الطاعـن بجريمة عرض منتجات للبيع تحمل علامة تجارية مقلدة مع علمه بذلك، المنصوص عليها بالقانون رقم ٨٢ لسنة ٢٠٠٢، وليس جريمـة عـرض أو تداول سلعة غير مصحوبة بالمستندات الدالة على مصدر حيازته لهـا المنصوص عليها بقرار وزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية رقم ١١٣ لسنة ١٩٩٤، فإنَّ النعي على الحكم بإغفـال الرد على الدفع بانتفـاء الركن المادي للجريمة الأخيرة لا يكون متعلقاً بقضاء الحكم المطعون فيه ولا متصلاً به، ومن ثمَّ فإنَّ ما يثيره الطاعن بهذا النعي لا يكون مقبولاً. لمَّا كان ذلك، وكان من الـمقرر أنه يـكفى في بيان وجه الضرر المستوجب للتعويض أن يثبت الحكم إدانة المحكوم عليه عن الفعل الذي حُكم من أجله بالتعويض، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أثبت بالأدلَّة السائغة التي أوردها ارتكاب الطاعن للجريمة التي دانه بها، ومن ثمَّ يتوافر في حقه الخطأ والضرر وعلاقة السببية الموجب للتعويض المدني الذي قضى به الحكم، فإنَّ ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد. لمَّـا كان مـا تقـدَّم، فإنَّ الـطعن برمَّـته يـكون على غير أساس متعيَّـناً عدم قبوله موضوعـاً، مع مصـادرة الـكفالـة.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــ

المصدر 

https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...317&&ja=294303

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ١٢١٩٥ لسنة ٩٠ قضائية

جنح النقض - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/٢٢

مرفق ملف الحكم

----------

